# Looking for someone to screen print my brand



## Oklafnhoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi I run okla****inhoma.net and I'm looking to find a new screen printer. Mine does excellent work but isn't responsive at all to emails or phone calls. His prices and quality are great. It's just frustrating as I am trying to get my brand launched. Are there any printers out there interested in discussing prices?


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

e-mail me dkprints@Hotmail.com


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck with that name.

I'd say you're doomed from the start. We have a policy of refusing to print profanity.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I would guess profanity could be a turn off to a lot of your customers who will be disgusted they went to your website when their child is around. Also, because you have the .net version of your domain you will lose a lot of people who are trying to go to your site by themselves because by instinct everyone goes to .com most of the time.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have that same policy of not printing offensive things. Too many other printers out there who look at the buck rather than the content. I look to content first and if I find it offensive I will refuse the job.


----------



## Oklafnhoma (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're interested email me at [email protected]

And thanks for the support guys. I have a feeling you all rent movies or listen to music that contains "profanity".

It's the shock value that sets it apart. That's the idea. 
The online store is less that three weeks old and averages over 500 unique views per week. And my stuffs already being sold in three stores in Tulsa. 

Not defensive at all, but of you don't like it, don't check it out. Lol
The cult following makes it more fun anyway.


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Ummm, I'm not real sure if your brand will kick off but good luck with it.


----------



## Oklafnhoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks (assuming that wasn't sarcasm) my first lot of 200 of the original okla shirt sold in less than three weeks. Somehow, three different stores in Tulsa have offered to sell them


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Oklafnhoma said:


> Thanks (assuming that wasn't sarcasm) my first lot of 200 of the original okla shirt sold in less than three weeks. Somehow, three different stores in Tulsa have offered to sell them



Nah was serious, not doubting you. I have people doubt me and my brand and effn don't like negative people.

If it sells and people are buying then do it.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

We are a screen printer in Philadelphia and will print what the customer wants.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Profanity doesn't bother me a bit, I'm quite fluent in it.
As long as its not morally offensive or defaming I have no issues with it.
Best of luck though you probably don't need it, if you took these to rocklahoma this year I'd bet you would sell out in an hour or two, you Okies are F'n crazy, I frequent your state quite often as I'm only 45 min away

Holla if I can help


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

buy a heat press and some sublimation stuff, you can do your own on a "per order basis". good luck uncletee.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

His designs won't work with sublimation, unless all he sells are white shirts. He sells colored shirts with text on them. Screen printing would be his best bet or even DTG.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

We would print those for you... email us at sales[USER=57873]@RRC[/USER]tees.com
We have worked with many different customer in their ventures into the t-shirt industry. Send us what you need and we can send you a quote. We are right outside of Dallas and shipping to OK should only be one day.


Raul

https://www.facebook.com/pages/RRC-Tees-Custom-T-shirts-Apparel/273698241985


----------



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

I apologize for this rant in advance.

The OP asked if anyone in his area was interested in working with him. If you are not, then sit your *** down. If you are so convinced OP is going to fail because of his profanity, then let him learn his lesson when he losses his money and time. Don't know why you have to respond to a question that doesn't apply to you.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

BLieve said:


> I apologize for this rant in advance.
> 
> The OP asked if anyone in his area was interested in working with him. If you are not, then sit your *** down. If you are so convinced OP is going to fail because of his profanity, then let him learn his lesson when he losses his money and time. Don't know why you have to respond to a question that doesn't apply to you.


Learn how to spell when you rant.

losses s/b loses

Geez.....


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello Oakla,
Would love to talk with you soon. Sent you email.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe this topic made it to 2 pages......


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

HTT130 said:


> Good luck with that name.
> 
> I'd say you're doomed from the start. We have a policy of refusing to print profanity.


I own and registered trademark my own brand called " mud slut " mudslutshirts.com I sell about 4 doz a week just online. and about $2000 worth at an even. profanity in this world is not a big deal anymore.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

greattatee said:


> I own and registered trademark my own brand called " mud slut " mudslutshirts.com I sell about 4 doz a week just online. and about $2000 worth at an even. profanity in this world is not a big deal anymore.


That may be true in your world but in mine profanity is still a very big deal.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a big deal when people who do not want to be exposed to it have no choice but to see it on the back of someone walking the mall. 

Yes it's free speech but people have to think about the ethics involved when exposing 6 year olds to choices made by adults. 

For me I don't want to limit who can wear or sell my shirts or prevent customers with certain moral sets from using me because of shirts I have printed. In other words cash and options rule my decision making process. 

Your decisions are your own and if it's working for you great. But not everyone will agree with you. That's the way free speech is supposed to work.


----------

